# USV 230V/230V Schaltschrankmontage



## Wu Fu (9 März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer USV für Wand- oder Hutschienenmontage.
Eingangs- und Ausgangsspannung 230V.
Die benötigte Leistung ist klein, ca 30VA.

Leider finde ich hierzu nichts passendes.
Hat jemand eine solche USV schon eingesetzt oder kann mir einen Tipp geben?

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## knabi (9 März 2016)

Hallo,

also 30VA wird schwer...da ware wohl eher eine 24V DC - USV angebracht.
Ansonsten vielleicht sowas hier:

https://www.heitec.de/de/portfolio/...erbrechungsfreie-stromversorgung/3659080.html
https://www.conrad.de/de/usv-600-va-fsp-fortron-nano600-975450.html

Gruß

Holger


----------



## borromeus (9 März 2016)

Verstehe ich nicht, wenn er 230V AC braucht wird ihm 24V DC nicht viel bringen....

Vielleicht so etwas:

```
[URL="https://www.phoenixcontact.com/online/portal/at?uri=pxc-oc-itemdetail:pid=2320270&library=atde&pcck=P-22-04-02-01-02&tab=1"]https://www.phoenixcontact.com/online/portal/at?uri=pxc-oc-itemdetail:pid=2320270&library=atde&pcck=P-22-04-02-01-02&tab=1
```

[/URL]


----------



## knabi (9 März 2016)

Das war ja auch nur eine Anregung, meine Links sind ja  230V USVen.


----------



## Wu Fu (9 März 2016)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Für 24V gibts wirklich einiges, aber leider benötige ich 230V.

Das Phoenix Gerät ist das Einzige, welches ich bereits gefunden habe.
Das ist eigentlich zu "hochwertig" und zu teuer, da man auch noch eine Batterie benötigt. Mal schauen ob das kaufmännisch genehmigt wird.

Bei den Links von knabi, habe ich leider wieder das Montageproblem im Schaltschrank.
Lose auf den Boden stellen wird schwierig und nimmt auf der Montageplatte dahinter zuviel Platz weg.

Was sich noch ergeben hat, ich brauche einen Störmeldekontakt, das mach die Suche noch schwieriger.

Hat noch jemand Vorschäge?


----------



## NieZuSpaet (9 März 2016)

Hi,
230V USV für Hutschiene stell ich mir schwierig vor, da allein der Akku schon ein paar Kilos wiegen wird. Muss sie denn zwingend in den Schrank? Was hast du denn für eine Umgebung?
Was soll denn der Störmeldekontakt anzeigen? Reicht auch die Anzeige, dass die Versorungsspannung fehlt, genügt ja ein entsprechendes Relais in der Zuleitung. Oder soll auch eine defekte Batterie gemeldet werden?


----------



## winnman (9 März 2016)

Hast du auch 24V Batteriegestützt im Schaltschrank? dann ev. einen kleinen Wechselrichter von 24 auf 230.


----------



## Wu Fu (10 März 2016)

> da allein der Akku schon ein paar Kilos wiegen wird


Da hast Du nich unrecht, beim Phoenix (dem einzigen Modell das ich bisher gefunden habe) ist der Laderegler für die Hutschiene und der Akku für feste Montage auf der Grundplatte. Der kleinste Akku hat bereits 3,3kg.



> Hast du auch 24V Batteriegestützt im Schaltschrank?


Nein leider nicht nur die 230V für CPU sollen gepuffert werden.


----------



## borromeus (10 März 2016)

Kannst Du einen 19 Zoll Baugruppenträger im Schrank einbauen?
Weil dafür gäbe es USV- Anlagen ohne Ende.


----------



## Basco (10 März 2016)

Wir standen auch mal vor diesem Problem. Nach langer Recherche haben wir eine Desktop-USV benutzt und für diese eine Halterung konstruiert. Alle anderen Lösungen waren entweder zu gross, zu aufwändig oder zu teuer.

MfG Sven


----------



## knabi (10 März 2016)

Mahlzeit,

hast Du Dir den HEITEC-Link mal angesehen? Die USV scheint doch sehr klein zu sein (einbaubar in einen 5 1/4" Schacht) und hat Gewindebohrungen an der Seite. Montage im Schaltschrank kann also nicht das Problem sein.
Außerdem, ich zitiere: "...potenzialfreie Kontakte (DB9) für USV-Kommunikation signalisieren die Betriebszustände Netz OK/Netzausfall/Ende der Batterie-Kapazität...".

Gruß

Holger


Gtenzialfreie Kontakte (DB-9) für USVKommunikation: signalisieren die Betriebszustände Netz o.k./Netzausfall/Ende der Batterie- Kapazität/Eingang für USV-Abschalt-Signal
Potenzialfreie Kontakte (DB-9) für USVKommunikation: signalisieren die Betriebszustände Netz o.k./Netzausfall/Ende der Batterie- Kapazität/Eingang für USV-Abschalt-Signal
Potenzialfreie Kontakte (DB-9) für USVKommunikation: signalisieren die Betriebszustände Netz o.k./Netzausfall/Ende der Batterie- Kapazität/Eingang für USV-Abschalt-Signal


----------



## Wu Fu (11 März 2016)

Hallo Holger,

ja die habe ich angefragt.
Ich warte noch auf die Antwort.
Diese USV wäre an sich nicht schlecht.
Sieht aus wie ein CD-Lafwerk 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Wu Fu (17 März 2016)

Also die USV von Heitec ist preislich interessant.
Nun liegt es am Kunden für was er sich entscheidet.

Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge.


----------

